# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل يصح عقد الزواج بدون ولي من امرأة ليست حنفية؟؟؟

## أبو رزان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

كما قرأتم حفظكم الله في السؤال،وهذا التفصيل ، حتى تكون المسألة كاملة في الذهن.

أخت تدعي أنها على خطى السلف الصالح،عقيدة ومنهجا.

وأرادت أن تتزوج من أحد الإخوة،لكن عندها مشكل في حضور الولي الشرعي ليعقد لها النكاح.

وهي تعيش في بلاد الكفار،وعلى روايتها قالت بأن أباها قد وكل ابن خالته بأن يقوم بتزويجها نيابة 

عنه ،إلى هنا الأمر طبيعي،لكن لما ذهبوا جميعا إلى أحد المساجد في فرنسا ليشهدوا لهم على 

هذا العقد ويتم الزواج،كان في المجلس إمام المسجد والوكيل ابن خالة الولي الشرعي والعروسين.

فلما حان وقت القران ، قال الإمام للمرأة أنت تريدين أن تتزوجي بهذا الأخ ؟فأجابت بالإيجاب ،فقال 

لها أنت ثيب ومطلق بطفلين،فعلى مذهب الأحناف ،فأنت لاتحتاجين الولي ،بل تزوجي نفسك 

بنفسك،فقولي للأخ زوجتك نفسي وحينئذ يتم العقد بدون تدخل الوكيل،فقالت المسكينة ما أملاه 

عليها ##### فنطقت بالكلمة ،وعاشت مع الزوج لمدة أربع شهور 

بالتمام والكمال ،ولكن تقول أن ضميرها يؤنبها على ماقامت به ،فهي لاتعتقد بصحة العقد بدون 

ولي.

كما قلت لكم هي سلفية في دعواها .

وقد سألت الشيخ علي الحلبي حفظه الله ،عن مسألتها هذه ،وأجابها بأنه لايستطيع أن يبطل 

مثل هذا الزواج لا سيما أن هناك الملايين من الزيجات على هذا المنوال ، تبعا لأبي حنيفة رحمه 

الله.

لكن محور الموضوع وهو أنها لم تخبره في سؤالها أنها ليست حنفية المذهب ،بل في قرار نفسها 

ترى بطلان هذا العقد لعلمها بالنص في ذلك.

فما يقول المشائخ الكرام وطلبة العلم الفضلاء في هذه المسألة؟مع الدليل وأقوال الأئمة السابقين 

والاحقين.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  

الذي يظهر أنها عملت بفتوى الإمام والإمام رجح مذهب أبي حنيفة  ولذلك ذهبت له . وابن أبي العز كان سلفيا على مذهب أبي حنيفة ولم يكن متعصبا للمذهب - رحمه الله - وغيره كثر ممن انتسبوا إلى الأحناف

----------


## زكـريـااءُ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 قبل أشهر تقريباً حدثت نفس القصة لفتاة ٍ بِكْر ٍ مقيمة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ..
فقد وافق أبوها على الزواج ولكن دون أن يحضر العقد .. وذلك لبُعدهِ عنها ! ولم يُوكلِّ أحداً عنه ..
تزوجت الفتاة ُ وبعد فترة أصبحت تسأل عنه حكم هذا الزواج .. 
حاولنا الإتصال بالشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك عبر البث الإسلامي ، لكن للأسف الأخ الذي يتولى طرح الأسئلة على الشيخ لم يقرأ السؤال كما يُريد السائل !! لأنه أفهم الشيخ بأن الزواج تمّ دون حضور( مأذون شرعي !! ) بينما السؤال كان عن ( غياب الولي ) .

طرحتُ السؤال على أحد الفقهاء المالكية في بلادي ؛ فأفتى بنحو ما نقل الأخ عن الشيخ الحلبي .. 
وزاد بقوله ( لو أن السؤال كان قبل الزواج لقلت ببطلان هذا النكاج ، ولكن بما أنه تمّ الزواج وأن هذه أعراض يجبُ أن تحفظ فالذي يجب عليه الآن هو [ تصحيح العقد - وفقَ مذهب أبي حنيفه - وعليها بالذهاب لأقرب سفارة أو مركز إسلامي ] لكي يصححوا لها عقد النكاح ) !! 

هذا ما قال .. فالله أعلم .. 
وليتْ من لديهِ تفصيل لأحد العلماء أن يأتينا بهِ ..

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إذا كانت على غير مذهب الأحناف فأبوها كذلك على غير هذا المذهب، والدليل أنه وكل غيره ليزوجها ، فهل يبقى العقد صحيحا والحال هذه ؟ ثم كيف يمكنها أن تسلم بالأمر الواقع وهي تعتقد حرمته ؟ ثم لماذا هذا الإمام يتدخل في أمر كهذا ؟!العروس لديها ولي وهو حاضر، لماذا يختار لها المذهب الحنفي من دون سائر المذاهب ويلغي وجوده ؟!

----------


## السكران التميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أولا أخي: كل من عَبِدَ الله تعالى على بصيرة فهو على خير إنشاء الله، سواء أكان حنفي أم غير ذلك، فما هي إلا مسميات للتقليد المذهبي الصحيح إنشاء الله تعالى الذي تعبد الله به.

ثانيا أخي: الفقهاء مختلفون في اشتراط موافقة الولي في زواج الفتاة، سواء أكانت ثيباً أو بكراً، وقوانين الأحوال الشخصية في العالمين العربي والإسلامي مختلفة بحسب اختلاف الفقهاء في ذلك، فالبعض يقول لا يشترط الولي في زواج الثيب والبكر إذا كانت بالغة عاقلة رشيدة، ولها أن تزوج نفسها متى بلغت عاقلة بمن تشاء، بشرط أن يكون الزوج مكافئاً لها ومناسباً لها والمهر مهر المثل، وبعضهم يشترط الولي إذا كانت بكراً، والأكثرون على عدم اشتراط الولي إذا كانت ثيباً بالغة.
صحيح أن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام قال: (لا نكاح إلا بولي)، وصحيح أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (أيما امرأة نكحت بغير إذن وليها فنكاحها باطل.. فنكاحها باطل.. فنكاحها باطل)، فقد ورد في النهي عدة أحاديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولكن قد تم الزواج، وبنى بها الزوج.
وفي الحقيقة أن مثل هذه المسألة يرجى أن تدخل تحت نكاح الشبهة، ويستمر العقد صحيحاً ما دام أنه قال به بعض أهل العلم، لكن كإبعاد لأي شبهة وأي شك؛ يقول الولي لهذا الزوج: زوجتك ابنتي، ويقول الزوج: قبلت، وينتهي الإشكال بإذن الله تعالى.

هذا ما قرره بعض المحققين من أهل العلم، ولعله الصواب إنشاء الله.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

المحلى مسألة ولا يحل للمرأة نكاح ثيبا كانت أو بكرا إلا وليها
1821 - مسألة: ولا يحل للمرأة نكاح ثيبا كانت أو بكرا إلا بإذن وليها الأب، أو الإخوة، أو الجد، أو الأعمام، أو بني الأعمام وإن بعدوا والأقرب فالأقرب أولى. وليس ولد المرأة وليا لها إلا إن كان ابن عمها، لا يكون في القوم أقرب إليها منه ومعنى ذلك: أن يأذن لها في الزواج، فإن أبى أولياؤها من الإذن لها: زوجها السلطان. برهان ذلك: قول الله عز جل: {وأنكحوا الأيامى منكم والصالحين من عبادكم وإمائكم} وقوله تعالى {ولا تنكحوا المشركين حتى يؤمنوا} وهذا خطاب للأولياء لا للنساء. وروينا من طريق ابن وهب، حدثنا ابن جريج، عن سليمان بن موسى، عن ابن شهاب، عن عروة بن الزبير، عن عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لا تنكح المرأة بغير وليها فإن نكحت فنكاحها باطل ثلاث مرات فإن أصابها فلها مهرها بما أصاب منها، فإن اشتجروا فالسلطان ولي من لا ولي له". وما حدثنا به أحمد بن محمد الطلمنكي، حدثنا ابن مفرج، حدثنا محمد بن أيوب الصموت الرقي، حدثنا أحمد بن عمرو بن عبد الخالق البزار، حدثنا أبو كامل، حدثنا بشر بن منصور، حدثنا سفيان الثوري، عن أبي إسحاق السبيعي، عن أبي بردة بن أبي موسى الأشعري، عن أبيه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لا نكاح إلا بولي" .
وبه إلى البزاز، حدثنا محمد بن موسى الحرشي، حدثنا يزيد بن زريع، حدثنا شعبة بن الحجاج، عن أبي إسحاق السبيعي، عن أبي بردة بن أبي موسى الأشعري، عن أبيه هو أبو موسى، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا نكاح إلا بولي" . فاعترض قوم على حديث أم المؤمنين هذا بأن ابن علية روى، عن ابن جريج أنه سأل الزهري، عن هذا الحديث فلم يعرفه قالوا: وأم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها روي هذا الحديث عنها وقد صح عنها أنها كانت أنكحت بنت أخيها عبد الرحمن وهي بكر وهو مسافر بالشام قريب الأوبة بغير أمره، فلم يمضه، بل أنكر ذلك إذ بلغه، فلم تر عائشة ذلك مبطلا لذلك النكاح، بل قالت للذي زوجتها منه وهو المنذر بن الزبير: اجعل أمرها إليه، ففعل، فأنفذه عبد الرحمن. قالوا: والزهري هو الذي روي عنه هذا الخبر. قد رويتم من طريق عبد الرزاق، عن معمر، أنه قال له: سألت الزهري، عن الرجل يتزوج بغير ولي فقال: إن كان كفؤا لها لم يفرق بينهما. قالوا: فلو صح هذا الخبر لدل خلاف عائشة التي روته، والزهري الذي رواه لما فيه دليلا على نسخه.فقلنا: أما قولكم: إن الزهري سأله عنه ابن جريح فلم يعرفه فإن أبا سليمان داود بن بابشاذ بن داود بن سليمان كتب إلي: ، حدثنا عبد الغني بن سعيد الأزدي الحافظ، حدثنا هشام بن محمد بن قرة الرعيني، قال: ، حدثنا أبو جعفر الطحاوي، حدثنا أحمد بن أبي داود عمران، قال: ، حدثنا يحيى بن معين، عن ابن علية، عن ابن جريج أنه سأل الزهري، عن هذا الحديث فلم يعرفه.
قال أبو محمد: وهذا لا شيء لوجهين: أحدهما ما حدثناه القاضي أبو بكر حمام بن أحمد قال: حدثنا عباس بن أصبغ، حدثنا محمد بن عبد الملك بن أيمن، حدثنا غيلان، حدثنا عباس، حدثنا يحيى بن معين: حديث ابن جرير هذا قال عباس: فقلت له: إن ابن علية يقول: قال ابن جريج لسليمان بن موسى فقال: نسيت بعده، فقال ابن معين: ليس يقول هذا إلا ابن علية، وابن علية عرض كتب ابن جرير على عبد المجيد بن عبد العزيز بن أبي رواد فأصلحها له قال ابن معين: لا يصح في هذا إلا حديث سليمان بن موسى.
قال أبو محمد: فصح أن سماع ابن علية من ابن جريج مدخول. ثم لو صح أن الزهري أنكره، وأن سليمان بن موسى نسيه: فقد روينا من طريق مسلم بن الحجاج، حدثنا ابن نمير قال: قال لي عبدة، وأبو معاوية، عن هشام بن عروة، عن أبيه، عن عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها قالت: كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يسمع قراءة رجل في المسجد فقال: "رحمه الله لقد أذكرني آية كنت أنسيتها" . حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن الجسور نا وهب بن ميسرة، حدثنا ابن وضاح، حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة، حدثنا وكيع، عن سفيان، عن سلمة بن كهيل، عن ذر بن عبد الله المرهبي، عن سعيد بن عبد الرحمن بن أبزى، عن أبيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى الفجر فأغفل آية، فلما صلى قال: أفي القوم أبي بن كعب فقال له أبي بن كعب: يا رسول الله أغفلت آية كذا، أونسخت فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: "بل أنسيتها" .
قال أبو محمد: فإذا صح أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نسي آية من القرآن، فمن الزهري، ومن سليمان، ومن يحيى حتى لا ينسى وقد قال عز وجل: {ولقد عهدنا إلى آدم من قبل فنسي} . لكن ابن جريج ثقة، فإذا روى لنا، عن سليمان بن موسى وهو ثقة أنه أخبره، عن الزهري بخبر مسند، فقد قامت الحجة به، سواء نسوه بعد أن بلغوه وحدثوا به، أو لم ينسوه. وقد نسي أبو هريرة حديث لا عدوى. ونسي الحسن حديث من قتل عبده. ونسي أبو محمد مولى ابن عباس حديث التكبير بعد الصلاة بعد أن حدثوا بها، فكان ماذا لا يعترض بهذا إلا جاهل، أو مدافع للحق بالباطل، ولا ندري في أي القرآن، أم في أي السنن، أم في أي حكم العقول وجدوا أن من حدث بحديث ثم نسيه: أن حكم ذلك الخبر يبطل، ما هم إلا في دعوى كاذبة بلا برهان. وأما اعتراضهم بأنه صح عن عائشة، وعن الزهري رضي الله عنهما أنهما خالفا ما رويا من ذلك، فكان ماذا إنما أمرنا الله عز وجل، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقامت حجة العقل بوجوب قبول ما صح عندنا، عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبسقوط اتباع قول من دونه عليه الصلاة والسلام. ولا ندري أين وجدوا: أن من خالف باجتهاده مخطئا متأولا ما رواه أنه يسقط بذلك ما رواه، ثم نعكس عليهم أصلهم هذا الفاسد، فنقول: إذا صح أن أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها والزهري رحمه الله رويا هذا الخبر، وروي عنهما أنهما خالفاه، فهذا دليل على سقوط الرواية بأنهما خالفاه، بل بل الظن بهما أنهما لا يخالفان ما روياه، وهذا أولى، لأن تركنا ما لا يلزمنا من قولهما لما يلزمنا من روايتهما هو الواجب، لا ترك ما يلزمنا مما روياه لما لا يلزمنا من رأيهما. فكيف وقد كتب إلي داود بن بابشاذ قال: حدثني عبد الغني بن سعيد، حدثنا هشام بن محمد بن قرة، حدثنا أبو جعفر الطحاوي، حدثنا الحسن بن غليب، حدثنا يحيى بن سليمان الجعفي، حدثنا عبد الله بن إدريس الأودي، عن ابن جريج، عن عبد الرحمن بن القاسم بن محمد بن أبي بكر الصديق، عن أبيه، عن عائشة أم المؤمنين أنها أنكحت رجلا من بني أخيها جارية من بني أخيها، فضربت بينهم سترا، ثم تكلمت حتى إذا لم يبق إلا النكاح أمرت رجلا فأنكح، ثم قالت: ليس إلى النساء النكاح فصح يقينا بهذا رجوعها، عن العمل الأول إلى ما نبهت عليه من أن نكاح النساء لا يجوز. واعترضوا في رواية أبي موسى: أن قوما أرسلوه.فقلنا: فكان ماذا، إذا صح الخبر مسندا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد قامت الحجة به، ولزمنا قبوله فرضا، ولا معنى لمن أرسله، أو لمن لم يروه أصلا، أو لمن رواه من طريق أخرى ضعيفة كل هذا كأنه لم يكن وبالله تعالى التوفيق.
قال أبو محمد: وممن قال بمثل قولنا جماعة من السلف: كما روينا: من طريق ابن وهب حدثني عمرو بن الحارث، عن بكير بن الأشج أنه سمع سعيد بن المسيب يقول: قال عمر بن الخطاب: لا تنكح المرأة إلا بإذن وليها، أو ذوي الرأي من أهلها، أو السلطان. ومن طريق سفيان بن عيينة، عن عمرو بن دينار، عن عبد الرحمن بن معبد أن عمر بن الخطاب رد نكاح امرأة نكحت بغير إذن وليها. ومن طريق عبد الرزاق، عن ابن جريج: أخبرني عبد الرحمن بن جبير بن شيبة أن عكرمة بن خالد أخبره أن الطريق جمع ركبا، فجعلت امرأة ثيب أمرها إلى رجل من القوم غير ولي فأنكحها رجلا، فبلغ ذلك عمر بن الخطاب، فجلد الناكح والمنكح ورد نكاحها. ومن طريق محمد بن سيرين، عن أبي هريرة: "ليس للنساء من العقد شيء، لا نكاح إلا بولي، لا تنكح المرأة نفسها، فإن الزانية تنكح نفسها" . ومن طريق حماد بن سلمة، عن أيوب السختياني، عن محمد بن سيرين أن ابن عباس قال: البغايا اللاتي ينكحن أنفسهن بغير الأولياء. ومن طريق عبد الرزاق، عن عبيد الله بن عمر، عن نافع قال: ولى عمر بن الخطاب ابنته حفصة أم المؤمنين ماله وبناته ونكاحهن فكانت حفصة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها إذا أرادت أن تزوج امرأة أمرت أخاها عبد الله فيزوج. وروينا نحو هذا أيضا، عن عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها وابن عمر، وعمر بن عبد العزيز، وإبراهيم النخعي. وروينا: عن الحجاج بن المنهال نا أبو هلال، قال: سألت الحسن فقلت: سألت أبا سعيد، عن امرأة خطبها رجل ووليها غائب بسجستان، ولوليها هاهنا ولي، أيزوجها ولي وليها قال: لا، ولكن اكتبوا إليه، قلت له: إن الخاطب لا يصبر قال: فليصبر، قال له رجل: إلى متى يصبر قال الحسن: يصبر كما صبر أهل الكهف. وهو قول جابر بن زيد، ومكحول. وهو قول ابن شبرمة، وابن أبي ليلى وسفيان الثوري، والحسن بن حي، والشافعي، وأحمد، وإسحاق، وأبي عبيد، وابن المبارك. وفي ذلك خلاف قديم، وحديث: كما حدثنا محمد بن سعيد بن نبات، حدثنا أحمد بن عون الله، حدثنا قاسم بن أصبغ، حدثنا محمد بن عبد السلام الخشني، حدثنا محمد بن بشار بندار، حدثنا أبو داود الطيالسي، حدثنا شعبة، عن أبي إسحاق الشيباني، وسفيان الثوري، قال أبو إسحاق: كانت فينا امرأة يقال لها: بحرية، زوجتها أمها، وكان أبوها غائبا، فلما قدم أبوها أنكر ذلك، فرفع ذلك إلى علي فأجاز ذلك. قال شعبة: وأخبرني سفيان الثوري أنه سمع أبا قيس يحدث، عن هذيل بن شرحبيل، عن علي بن أبي طالب بمثله. ومن طريق الحجاج بن المنهال نا شعبة بن الحجاج قال: أخبرني سليمان الشيباني هو أبو إسحاق قال: سمعت القعقاع، قال: إنه تزوج رجل امرأة منا يقال لها: بحرية، زوجتها إياه أمها، فجاء أبوها فأنكر ذلك، فاختصما إلى علي بن أبي طالب، فأجازه. والخبر المشهور: عن عائشة أم المؤمنين: أنها زوجت بنت أخيها عبد الرحمن من المنذر بن الزبير، وعبد الرحمن غائب بالشام، فلما قدم أنكر ذلك، فجعل المنذر أمرها إليه فأجازه. وروينا أن أمامة بنت أبي العاص بن أبي الربيع، وأمها زينب بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خطبها معاوية بعد قتل علي رضي الله عنه وكانت تحت علي، فدعت بالمغيرة بن نوفل بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب فجعلت أمرها إليه فأنكحها نفسه، فغضب مروان، وكتب ذلك إلى معاوية، فكتب إليه معاوية: دعه وإياها. وصح، عن ابن سيرين في امرأة لا ولي لها، فولت رجلا أمرها، فزوجها، قال ابن سيرين: لا بأس بذلك، المؤمنون بعضهم أولياء بعض. وعن عبد الرزاق، عن ابن جريج أنه سأل عطاء، عن امرأة نكحت بغير إذن ولاتها وهم حاضرون، فقال أما امرأة مالكة أمر نفسها إذا كان بشهداء، فإنه جائز بغير أمر الولاة. وعن القاسم بن محمد في امرأة زوجت ابنتها بغير إذن أوليائها، قال: إن أجاز الولاة ذلك إذا علموا، فهذا جائز وروي نحو هذا، عن الحسن أيضا. قال الأوزاعي إن كان الزوج كفؤا ولها من أمرها نصيب، ودخل بها، لم يكن للولي أن يفرق بينهما. وقال أبو ثور: لا يجوز أن تزوج المرأة نفسها، ولا أن تزوجها امرأة ولكن إن زوجها رجل مسلم جاز، المؤمنون إخوة بعضهم أولياء بعض. قال أبو سليمان: أما البكر فلا يزوجها إلا وليها، وأما الثيب فتولي أمرها من شاءت من المسلمين ويزوجها، وليس للولي في ذلك اعتراض. وقال مالك: أما الدنيئة، كالسوداء، أو التي أسلمت، أو الفقيرة، أو النبطية، أو المولاة، فإن زوجها الجار وغيره ممن ليس هو لها بولي فهو جائز وأما المرأة التي لها الموضع، فإن زوجها غير وليها فرق بينهما فإن أجاز ذلك الولي، أو السلطان: جاز، فإن تقادم أمرها ولم يفسخ، وولدت له الأولاد: لم نفسخ. وقال أبو حنيفة، وزفر، جائز للمرأة أن تزوج نفسها كفؤا، ولا اعتراض لوليها في ذلك، فإن زوجت نفسها غير كفء، فالنكاح جائز، وللأولياء أن يفرقوا بينهما، وكذلك للولي أن يخاصم فيما حطت من صداق مثلها. وقال أبو يوسف، ومحمد بن الحسن: لا نكاح إلا بولي، ثم اختلفا، فقال أبو يوسف: إن تزوجت بغير ولي فأجازه الولي جاز، فإن إذ لو أراد عليه الصلاة والسلام كل مسلم لكان قوله: من لا ولي له محالا باطلا، وحاش له من فعل ذلك.فصح أنهم العصبة الذين يوجدون لبعض النساء، ولا يوجدون لبعضهن. وأما قول أبي سليمان فإنما عول على الخبر الثابت، عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من قوله: "البكر يستأذنها أبوها والثيب أحق بنفسها من وليها" .
قال أبو محمد: وهذا لو لم يأت غيره لكان كما قال أبو سليمان، لكن قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام أيما امرأة نكحت بغير إذن وليها فنكاحها باطل عموم لكل امرأة ثيب أو بكر. وبيان هذا القول: أن معنى قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام والثيب أحق بنفسها من وليها أنه لا ينفذ فيها أمره بغير إذنها، ولا تنكح إلا من شاءت، فإذا أرادت النكاح لم يجز لها إلا بإذن وليهما، فإن أبى أنكحهما السلطان على رغم أنف الولي الآبي.
وأما من لم ير للولي معنى فإنهم احتجوا بقول الله تعالى: {حتى تنكح زوجا غيره} وبقول الله تعالى: {فإذا بلغن أجلهن فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن في أنفسهن} . وقد قلنا: إن قوله تعالى: {وأنكحوا الأيامى منكم} بيان في أن نكاحهن لا يكون إلا بإذن الولي. واحتجوا بأن أم حبيبة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها زوجها النجاشي من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذا لا حجة لهم فيه، لأن الله تعالى يقول: {النبي أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم وأزواجه أمهاتهم} فهذا خارج من قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام أيما امرأة نكحت بغير إذن وليها فنكاحها باطل . ووجه آخر: وهو أن هذا القول من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الزائد على معهود الأصل، لأن الأصل بلا شك أن تنكح المرأة من شاءت بغير ولي، فالشرع الزائد هو الذي لا يجوز تركه، لأنه شريعة واردة من الله تعالى، كالصلاة بعد أن لم تكن، والزكاة بعد أن لم تكن وسائر الشرائع، ولا فرق. واحتجوا بخبر فيه: أن عمر بن أبي سلمة هو زوج أم سلمة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. وهذا خبر إنما رويناه من طريق ابن عمر بن أبي سلمة وهو مجهول. ثم لو صح لكان القول فيه كالقول في حديث أم حبيبة سواء سواء، مع أن عمر بن أبي سلمة كان يومئذ صغيرا لم يبلغ، هذا لا خلاف فيه بين أحد من أهل العلم بالأخبار، فمن الباطل أن يعتمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على عقد من لا يجوز عقده. ويكفي في رد هذا كله ما حدثناه يحيى بن عبد الرحمن بن مسعود، حدثنا أحمد بن دحيم بن خليل، حدثنا إبراهيم بن حماد، حدثنا إسماعيل بن إسحاق، حدثنا عارم هو محمد بن الفضل، حدثنا حماد بن زيد، عن ثابت البناني، عن أنس بن مالك قال: لما نزلت في زينب بنت جحش: {فلما قضى زيد منها وطرا زوجناكها} قال: فكانت تفخر على نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تقول: زوجكن أهلوكن  وزوجني الله عز وجل من فوق سبع سموات. فهذا إسناد صحيح مبين أن جميع نسائه عليه السلام إنما زوجهن أولياؤهن حاش زينب رضي الله تعالى عنها فإن الله تعالى زوجها منه عليه الصلاة والسلام. وصح بهذا معنى قول أم حبيبة رضي الله عنها أن النجاشي زوجها أي تولى أمرها وما تحتاج إليه وكان العقد بحضرته، قد كان هنالك أقرب الناس إليها عثمان بن عفان بن أبي العاص بن أمية، وعمرو، وخالد، ابنا سعد بن العاص بن أمية، فكيف يزوجها النجاشي بمعنى يتولى عقد نكاحها وهؤلاء حضور راضون مسرورون آذنون في ذلك بيقين لا شك فيه. وأما تزويجه عليه الصلاة والسلام المرأة بتعليم سورة من القرآن فليس في الخبر أنه كان لها ولي أصلا فلا يعترض على اليقين بالشكوك. وهكذا القول في كل حديث ذكروه، كخبر نكاح ميمونة أم المؤمنين وإنما جعلت أمرها إلى العباس فزوجها منه عليه الصلاة والسلام. ونكاح أبي طلحة أم سليم رضي الله عنها على الإسلام فقط، أنكحها إياه أنس بن مالك، وهو صغير دون عشر سنين. فهذا كله منسوخ بإبطاله عليه الصلاة والسلام النكاح بغير ولي، وسائر الأحاديث التي فيها أن نساء أنكحن بغير إذن أهلهن، فرد عليه الصلاة والسلام نكاحهن وجعل إليهن إجازة ذلك إن شئن فكلها أخبار لا تصح إما مرسلة، وأما من رواية علي بن غراب وهو ضعيف فظهر صحة قولنا. وبالله تعالى التوفيق. وأما قولنا: إنه لا يجوز إنكاح الأبعد من الأولياء مع وجود الأقرب، فلأن الناس كلهم يلتقون في أب بعد أب إلى آدم عليه السلام بلا شك، فلو جاز إنكاح الأبعد مع وجود الأقرب لجاز إنكاح كل من على وجه الأرض لأنه يلقاها بلا شك في بعض آبائها، فإن حدوا في ذلك حدا كلفوا البرهان عليه، ولا سبيل إليه فصح يقينا أنه لا حق مع الأقرب للأبعد، ثم إن عدم فمن فوقه باب هكذا أبدا ما دام يعلم لها ولي عاصب، كالميراث، ولا فرق. وأما إن كان الولي غائبا فلا بد من انتظاره، فإن قالوا: إن ذلك يضر بها قلنا: الضرورة لا تبيح الفروج وقد وافقنا المالكيون على أنه إن كان للزوج الغائب مال ينفق منه على المرأة لم تطلق عليه وإن أضرت غيبته بها في فقد الجماع وضياع كثير من أمورها ووافقنا الحنفيون في أنه وإن لم يكن له مال فإنها لا تطلق عليه، ولا ضرر أضر من عدم النفقة. ثم نسألهم في حد الغيبة التي ينتظرون الولي فيها من الغيبة التي لا ينتظرونه فيها، فإنهم لا يأتون إلا بفضيحة، وبقول لا يعقل وجهه وبالله تعالى نتأيد.

----------


## أبو رزان

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> إذا كانت على غير مذهب الأحناف فأبوها كذلك على غير هذا المذهب، والدليل أنه وكل غيره ليزوجها ، فهل يبقى العقد صحيحا والحال هذه ؟ ثم كيف يمكنها أن تسلم بالأمر الواقع وهي تعتقد حرمته ؟ ثم لماذا هذا الإمام يتدخل في أمر كهذا ؟!العروس لديها ولي وهو حاضر، لماذا يختار لها المذهب الحنفي من دون سائر المذاهب ويلغي وجوده ؟!


استشكالات وتساؤلات في الصميم.
جزاكم الله خيرا ،وكذلك الفاضل أبو محمد العمري على إفادته من كتاب المحلى.

----------


## أبو رزان

ثم هل هذه المسألة ممكن أن تدرج في مبحث التلفيق وتتبع الرخص؟

----------


## أبو رزان

وَسُئِلَ - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - :
عَنْ رَجُلٍ خَطَبَ امْرَأَةً وَلَهَا وَلَدٌ وَالْعَاقِدُ مَالِكِيٌّ فَطَلَبَ الْعَاقِدُ الْوَلَدَ فَتَعَذَّرَ حُضُورُهُ وَجِيءَ بِغَيْرِهِ وَأَجَابَ الْعَاقِدَ فِي تَزْوِيجِهَا : فَهَلْ يَصِحُّ الْعَقْدُ ؟
فَأَجَابَ :
لَا يَصِحُّ هَذَا الْعَقْدُ ؛ وَذَلِكَ لِأَنَّ الْوَلَدَ وَلِيُّهَا وَإِذَا كَانَ حَاضِرًا غَيْرَ مُمْتَنِعٍ لَمْ تُزَوَّجْ إلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ . فَأَمَّا إنْ غَابَ غَيْبَةً بَعِيدَةً انْتَقَلَتْ الْوِلَايَةُ إلَى الْأَبْعَدِ أَوْ الْحَاكِمِ . وَلَوْ زَوَّجَهَا شَافِعِيٌّ مُعْتَقِدًا أَنَّ الْوَلَدَ لَا وِلَايَةَ لَهُ كَانَ مِنْ مَسَائِلِ الِاجْتِهَادِ ؛ لَكِنَّ الَّذِي زَوَّجَهَا مَالِكِيٌّ يَعْتَقِدُ أَنْ لَا يُزَوِّجَهَا إلَّا وَلَدُهَا فَإِذَا لَبَّسَ عَلَيْهِ وَزَوَّجَهَا مَنْ يَعْتَقِدُهُ وَلَدَهَا وَلَمْ يَكُنْ هَذَا الْحَاكِمُ قَدْ زَوَّجَهَا بِوِلَايَتِهِ وَلَا زُوِّجَتْ بِوِلَايَةِ وَلِيٍّ مَنْ نَسَبٍ أَوْ وَلَاءٍ فَتَكُونُ مَنْكُوحَةً بِدُونِ إذْنِ وَلِيٍّ أَصْلًا . وَهَذَا النِّكَاحُ بَاطِلٌ عِنْدَ الْجُمْهُورِ كَمَا وَرَدَتْ بِهِ النُّصُوصُ .مجموع الفتاوى 32/31

----------


## مصطفى ولد ادوم أحمد غالي

بسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و بعد الإخوة الكرام أتفتون في الفروج و النسب و كأن الأمر لا يتعلق بمقصد من مقاصد الشرع و هو حفظ النسب؟ و الفقهاء فرقوا بين وجوب الركن عند العقد و بعده فهذا ابن قدامة يقول بأن الأولياء اذا رضوا صح النكاح و هذا ابن رشد يقول بأن في المسألة قول في المدونة بأن الولي سنة غير واجب و على كل اذا تم عقد نكاح في هذه الظروف فانه لا يفسخ الا اذا كان محل اجماع مركب ببطلانه كأن يكون من دون ولي و لا مهر فيه و من دون شاهدين عدلين فحينئذ لم يصح في هذه الحالة و الله أعلم

----------


## السكران التميمي

> بسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و بعد الإخوة الكرام أتفتون في الفروج و النسب و كأن الأمر لا يتعلق بمقصد من مقاصد الشرع و هو حفظ النسب؟ و الفقهاء فرقوا بين وجوب الركن عند العقد و بعده فهذا ابن قدامة يقول بأن الأولياء اذا رضوا صح النكاح و هذا ابن رشد يقول بأن في المسألة قول في المدونة بأن الولي سنة غير واجب و على كل اذا تم عقد نكاح في هذه الظروف فانه لا يفسخ الا اذا كان محل اجماع مركب ببطلانه كأن يكون من دون ولي و لا مهر فيه و من دون شاهدين عدلين فحينئذ لم يصح في هذه الحالة و الله أعلم


وكأنك لم تفت الآن.(ابتسامة) (ابتسامة) 
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

----------


## مصطفى ولد ادوم أحمد غالي

بسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و بعد فهذه نقول أبرزتها من محالها ليطلع عليها من أحب قراءتها و قد خرجتها في المجلد الثاني من كتابي "الاشعاع و الاقناع بمسائل الاجماع":قلت"5/ما نقله الحافظ ابن القطان الفاسي في"الاقناع"و أقره عن "الاستذكار"لاب  ن عبد البر "و لا أعلم أحدا قال يجوز للثيب أن تنكح بغير ولي و لا يجوز ذلك الا باذن ولي من العصبة الا داود و لا سلف له فيه و لا أعلم أحدا من العلماء فرق بين الثيب و البكر في الولي و لا بين الشريفة و الدنية"و عن "نكت العيون":"و قال داود ان كانت بكرا فلا بد من ولي و ان كانت ثيبا لم تحتج الى ولي و هذا خلاف الإجماع و حصل الخلاف في الكبيرة فأما البكر الصغيرة فلا خلاف فيها"قلت هذه مسألة خلاف بين المسلمين ،قال ابن رشد في كتابه"بداية المجتهد":اختلف العلماء هل الولاية شرط من شروط صحة النكاح أم ليست بشرط ؟فذهب مالك الى أنه لا يكون نكاحا الا بولي ،و أنها شرط في الصحة في رواية أشهب عنه ،و به قال الشافعي،و قال أبو حنيفة و زفر،و الشعبي و الزهري :اذا عقدت المرأة نكاحها بغير ولي و كان كفؤا جاز ،و فرق داود بين البكر و الثيب فقال باشتراط الولي في البكر و عدم اشتراطه في الثيب ،و يتخرج على رواية ابن القاسم عن مالك في الولاية قول رابع أن اشتراطها سنة لا فرض...."قلت و سبب الخلاف الأدلة التي انطلق منها كل فريق أما مالك و أحمد و الشافعي و من تبعهم انطلقوا من قوله تعالى:{و اذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فلا تعضلوهن أن ينكحن أزواجهن}و هذا خطاب موجه للأولياء و قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم:"أيما امرأة تزوجت بغير اذن وليها فنكاحها باطل ثلاث مرات ،و ان دخل بها فالمهر لها بما أصاب منها،فان اشتجروا فالسلطان ولي من لا ولي له"[....]قلت و قال ابن قدامة المقدسي بعدما بين أن الصحيح عن أحمد أنه لا نكاح الا بولي:"و عن أحمد لها تزويج أمتها و هذا يدل على صحة عبارتها في النكاح ،فيخرج منه أن لها تزويج نفسها باذن وليها ،و تزويج غيرها بالوكالة،و هو مذهب محمد بن الحسن و ينبغي أن يكون قولا لابن سيرين و من معه لقول النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم:"أيما امرأة زوجت نفسها بغير اذن وليها ،فنكاحها باطل..."فمفهومه صحته باذنه"...قلت و دليل المخالف قوله تعالى:"{فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن في أنفسهن بالمعروف}قالوا:و هذا دليل على جواز تصرفها في العقد على نفسها ،و أما دليلهم من السنة فلقوله صلى الله عليه و سلم:"الأيم أحق بنفسها من وليها ،والبكر تستأمر في نفسها و اذنها صمتها"أخرجه مالك ومن طريقه أحمد و مسلم و أبو داود والترمذي و النسائي و ابن ماجه و ابن الجارود و البيهقي كما أخرجه أحمد و مسلم و أبو داود و الترمذي و النسائي من طريق أخرى غير طريق مالك .هذا من جهة و من جهة أخرى فالمعروف عندهم أن المنكر لا يكون منكرا الا اذا كان محل اجماع و أما اذا كان محل خلاف و لكل دليله من الكتاب و السنة يبقى الترجيح بين الأقوال و هو كما  ترى من أصعب المسائل هنا لقوة دليل كل واحد من الطرفين و الذي أقول به و الله أعلم أنه لا ينبغي النكاح الا بولي لأن حديث:"لا نكاح الا بولي"تواتر عندنا و عند الألباني لكنه اذا انعقد نكاح الثيب بعد رضى أوليائها و في بيت من بيوت الله بحضرة جماعة المسلمين بل و بامر من امام الجماعة فلا أظن أنه ينبغي الطعن و لا التشكيك في هذا النكاح لأنها على المذهب المالكي و هل اذا صليت و انت مالكي خلف حنبلي أو شافعي و في ثوبه مني تبطل صلاتك أم لا؟ و الله اعلم

----------


## مصطفى ولد ادوم أحمد غالي

نسيت أن أقول لأخي السكران التميمي أنني أفتيت:ابتسامة،ا  تسامة،ابتسامة

----------

